# ncurses und gcc auf vserver (linux) installieren ?



## Sebastian (17. August 2003)

Hallo ich möchte mir einen spyBNC auf meinem vServer installieren brauche dazu aber die gcc und ncurses library wie kann ich diese installieren ? Bitte etwas genauer bin nub auf dem gebiet )


 !


----------

